# Need a tethering cable (long) for Canon 5D3: What to get?



## cayenne (Feb 3, 2020)

Hi all,

I was thinking of trying my hand at tethered shooting with my old Canon 5D3...thinking of trying it out with my old MacBook Pro, and trying out ON1 RAW for tethering (I have other apps I might try too).

Can someone give me links or terms to search to find the appropriate cable?

I'm hoping to get a decently long one...is there a limit, since I'm guessing this is all USB 2?

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## Bennymiata (Feb 3, 2020)

If you can't find a long enough lead, just use a USB extension cable on your normal lead.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Feb 4, 2020)

Tether Tools are, as far as I know, pretty much the gold standard for USB cables to use to tether your camera, but they ain't cheap. They won't bankrupt you, but they're a lot of money for what is essentially just a USB cable. I have one, just for the fact that I've used it to do video streaming for a live event from the camera up to a live internet feed. I would normally just settle for a lesser cable, but for such a demanding application like live streaming video out of the camera, it wasn't the kind of thing where I wanted to risk it with a crappy, third rate USB cable.



https://www.tethertools.com/



For longer cable runs, they also sell something called the Tetherboost Core Controller which seems to basically boost the power on your USB cable to allow for longer cable runs. Looks like they recommend up to 48ft if you're using the power booster thingy.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 4, 2020)

There are special USB extender cables that have electronics buried in the ends to re-create the signal. I have a 50 foot one myself. If you just use the ones that are only wire, by about 20 feet at best, they stop working.

you can also get USB extenders where the two extenders are joined by an Ethernet cable.


----------



## cayenne (Feb 4, 2020)

Thank you VERY much all!!

I found a tether tools one at B&H and I order that along with some other camera related goodies.

C


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Feb 4, 2020)

cayenne said:


> and trying out ON1 RAW for tethering


Cayenne,
Not to knock ON1 Raw, but if you are wanting to play around and try out tethering, you should also be able to use Canon's own EOS Utility software (free) - if you don't already have it, I think the latest version for the 5Diii is version 3.10.30 which came out in Autumn last year.
Cheers.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 4, 2020)

I use Anker 10 ft usb cables from Amazon, I have several and they work fine. Now that I have a 5D MK IV and a R, I had to get long (10 ft) USB 3 and USB C cables, they work fine as well.

Anker cables cost just a little more, but I've never had any compatibly issues with them. I have many for my various phones and tablets bought down thru the years, probably 3 dozen or more. I have far too many USB 3 device cables, the interface was outmoded far too soon.


----------



## cayenne (Feb 4, 2020)

StoicalEtcher said:


> Cayenne,
> Not to knock ON1 Raw, but if you are wanting to play around and try out tethering, you should also be able to use Canon's own EOS Utility software (free) - if you don't already have it, I think the latest version for the 5Diii is version 3.10.30 which came out in Autumn last year.
> Cheers.



Thank you for the info....

I already have On1 RAW 2020....and saw it had tethering capabilities and thought I'd try them out for a product type shoot I'm putting together for a project I have in mind, and I noticed most of the tutorials I watched had the camera tethered so you could see all the lighting changes as you made them for immediate review..so, thinking I might try this with the tools I have, just needed the cable.


Thanks!!
C


----------



## LDS (Feb 5, 2020)

The design max length for a USB 2 cable is 5m (about 16.5ft) - without help from active components to extend the reach. I have one and found no problems every time I used it.

I would avoid passive extension cable, especially for lengths close to the max length.


----------

